# Need Feedback w/ NY Hilton Club



## stevens397 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi-

Purchased the Manhattan Club resale about 2 years ago.  I like the location but find the reservation process problematic (wrote about this in an earlier thread here) and the units to be tired.

The feedback on my previous thread seemed to indicate that it is a lot easier to get a reservation at the Hilton Club than at the MC.  One potential issue I had when I looked at the Hilton Club 2 years ago was that at one point, I had to wait almost 1/2 hour for an elevator down to the lobby.  Has this been a problem or was that an aberration?

Yes, I'm thinking of selling my MC and buying at the Hilton - especially considering the developer prices on 57th Street!  I would appreciate any feedback - positive and negative - about how the owners feel.  I got very little information by doing a search altho the reviews seem pretty positive.

Am am very grateful for any feedback. I don't want to make a mistake twice!  Many thanks!


----------



## lynne (Dec 30, 2007)

*Manhattan Club Reservations*

I am one of the original owners at Manhattan Club and prior to the past two years, we were always able to reserve time without any problems.  We never needed a full week and always reserved a few days here and there.  My thoughts are that as the project sells out, the reservation process becomes more difficult.   I would think that the same applies to any timeshare.  

We stayed at Manhattan Club this past May for a few days and had one of the renovated rooms.  It worked out fine for us.  When we lived in NY, one of the best features was the use of the owner's lounge at any time.  We were able to go to the lounge to relax as well as use the restrooms when we had appointments in Manhattan without having to find a place to 'hang out' for an hour here and there.  It is also very centrally located to our friends and family.  

Since we moved, we do not know if we will continue to need this timeshare any longer as we will more likely stay with family on Long Island.  It was a very good investment for us during the time we lived in NY.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 30, 2007)

lynne:  First 'aloha' and just a comment on when we were at Manhattan Club almost 2 yrs ago. We must have had an unrefurbished unit as our window coverings were slightly broken and hanging down  -- when we looked out our viewless window at the other units we could see similar draperies hanging crooked; and some other items I can't remember now that did not indicate a 5* timeshare to us or at least a very tired one.  In spite of that, we also loved the location and would stay there for that reason only.


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump

Are there really no Hilton Club members on this site???


----------



## ricoba (Jan 3, 2008)

stevens397 said:


> Bump
> 
> Are there really no Hilton Club members on this site???



Very few.....most here are HGVC members, but we do occasionally get a Hilton Club owner posting.

There seems to be conflicting info if the West 57th street will be a Hilton Club or HGVC.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

ricoba said:


> There seems to be conflicting info if the West 57th street will be a Hilton Club or HGVC.



Wasn't there a huge writeup about the "newest HGVC locatios," including West 57th, in our last HGVC newsletter?


----------



## ricoba (Jan 4, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> Wasn't there a huge writeup about the "newest HGVC locatios," including West 57th, in our last HGVC newsletter?



Yes, and it talks about HGVC, but the website promotes "by Hilton Club"


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Very few.....most here are HGVC members, but we do occasionally get a Hilton Club owner posting.
> 
> There seems to be conflicting info if the West 57th street will be a Hilton Club or HGVC.



Let us hope that sometime in the near future HGVC will clear this up for us.

*"Is the West 57th street TS going to be HGVC or Hilton Club?"*


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 4, 2008)

As I started this thread, I clearly don't know the answer, but based on the purchase prices, I'd find it hard to believe it won't be either The Hilton Club or a totally new animal!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 4, 2008)

stevens397 said:


> As I started this thread, I clearly don't know the answer, but based on the purchase prices, I'd find it hard to believe it won't be either The Hilton Club or a totally new animal!



This makes sense.  

I don't remember the exact figures, but the new Hawaiian properties are also steeply priced and they are labeled HGVC.


----------



## Piper (Jan 6, 2008)

*Hilton/HGVC*

I just found this site and joined. I have been a member of the Hilton Club in NYC for the last 3 years and have been very happy with it. We've seen the same staff members on each trip and they are very friendly and helpful. The rooms are great and the location ideal. The point system they use is easy and very flexible. We can also gets room for a reasonable cash rate (for NYC standards that is) if we book within 2 weeks of the stay.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 7, 2008)

Piper said:


> I just found this site and joined. I have been a member of the Hilton Club in NYC for the last 3 years and have been very happy with it. We've seen the same staff members on each trip and they are very friendly and helpful. The rooms are great and the location ideal. The point system they use is easy and very flexible. We can also gets room for a reasonable cash rate (for NYC standards that is) if we book within 2 weeks of the stay.



Welcome to TUG

Glad to have a Hilton Club owner here.  

Hopefully we can pick your brain about that part of the Hilton TS system.


----------



## solrackm (Jan 14, 2008)

I just purchased at the HGVC in Vegas and the sales rep told us they were building a HGVC in New York, scheduled to open sometime in 2009.  

I do have a question about the Hilton Club and the Manhattan Club.  I noticed from a quick internet search that they can use HGVC locations.  Are HGVC members allowed to use the HC or MC location with our points?


----------



## KathyA (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'm another owner*

I've owned at the Hilton Club for the last 2.5 years.  We love it, and actually bought more time there.  Supposedly the 57th Street location will be an HGVC location.  Hilton Club owners can trade into any HGVC location, but HGVC owners can't necessarily trade into the Hilton Club.  One difference between HGVC and the Hilton Club is that Hilton Club points convert to Hilton Honors points at 1=25, whereas HGVC points convert at 1=23 points.

You cannot use Hilton points to trade into Manhattan Club, but could trade your points into RCI and do the trade that way if you could get it.  Although I haven't stayed at the Manhattan Club, from what I've seen and heard it is not nearly as nice as the Hilton Club.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 15, 2008)

solrackm said:


> I do have a question about the Hilton Club and the Manhattan Club.  I noticed from a quick internet search that they can use HGVC locations.  Are HGVC members allowed to use the HC or MC location with our points?


The Manhattan Club is not associated with Hilton in any way other than being another of the 3500 or more resorts listed with RCI. 

My understanding is that Hilton Club owners can use their points at any of the HGVC resorts. But, HGVC owners can only use the Hilton Club if they are "Elite" HGVC owners.  BUT, I'm not sure of this info.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 15, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> But, HGVC owners can only use the Hilton Club if they are "Elite" HGVC owners.  BUT, I'm not sure of this info.



That was true at one time, but I don't think it's true any longer, at least for the lowest level of elite. It's no longer listed as an option in my elite book. When it was, the point cost was very high.


----------



## Piper (Jan 15, 2008)

*HIlton/HGVC*

I've been a Hilton Club owner for about 3 years now. My understanding at the time that we purchased was that HGVC owners could not use points to use the Hilton Club. I doubt there would be sufficient space to handle all the HGVC owners who might want to stay in NYC every so often. Perhaps that's why they are building the new one.

I did stay at the Manhattan Club last year. I attended a promotional presentation and stayed there for a few nights at a discount rate. I like the Hilton much more. The location was comparable to the Hilton but the room was not as nice. I didn't care for the sale pitch they gave -- very pushy -- and a bit rude since she figured out pretty early on that we probably weren't serious about a purchase. Had we LOVED the place, we might have considered a purchase but I would rather buy more points at the Hilton if I need more time in NYC.

In the presentation, she said that Manhattan Club traded with RCI. My II book lists Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites as one of their exchange possibilities. I doubt I would want to stay a solid week in NYC so I didn't look to clarify this.


----------



## brother coony (Jan 15, 2008)

In the presentation, she said that Manhattan Club traded with RCI. My II book lists Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites as one of their exchange possibilities. I doubt I would want to stay a solid week in NYC so I didn't look to clarify this.[/QUOTE]

The Manattan club trade thru RCI only
   The Manhattan club Penthouse Suites (24 suites only)trades with 11

The Hilton club NY has nicer Rooms than the Manhattan Club (once own both) I fine the service to be more personal at the Manhattan Club than the Hilton

the MC Penthouse Suites room and service are way above the Hilton Club NY
it has nitley turm down service with nite caps in room, morning NY times, Two Roof tops Lounge, Own libary, computer in Room, Its own concierge, its own two Privite Elevators from the 26 floor, Its pampering at its best, O yea
Champagne on check in, Try for a trade tru 11 Its worth it:rofl:


----------



## jd5504 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hilton Club*

I understand the Ariel Sands in Bermuda will be a Hilton Club and not HGVC?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 27, 2008)

jd5504 said:


> I understand the Ariel Sands in Bermuda will be a Hilton Club and not HGVC?



I thought I read last year that Hilton will not be any part of that project.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 27, 2008)

The new West 57th in NYC will be a Hilton Club but will allow some HGVC members to use their HGVC pts at the resort at 45 days from travel.  

So it will not be a regular HGVC resort.


----------



## KathyA (Feb 28, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> The new West 57th in NYC will be a Hilton Club but will allow some HGVC members to use their HGVC pts at the resort at 45 days from travel.
> 
> So it will not be a regular HGVC resort.



That's not true.  I am a member of The Hilton Club.  The new property will be an HGVC property but only Owners at the 57th Street property will be able to book into that resort until 44 days before the check-in date for the stay.  That even includes members of The Hilton Club--they will only be able to book into the 57th Street property 44 days before checkin.

I actually think that's fair--the very high prices for the New York properties should give those owners something more than people who bought extremely cheap points at other resorts.


----------



## Shamrock (Feb 28, 2008)

KathyA said:


> One difference between HGVC and the Hilton Club is that Hilton Club points convert to Hilton Honors points at 1=25, whereas HGVC points convert at 1=23 points.



I have HGVC points only and converted to Honors points this week at 1=25, I am elite don't know if that was the reason


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2008)

DTM07 said:


> I have HGVC points only and converted to Honors points this week at 1=25, I am elite don't know if that was the reason



There was a post earlier this year which said that HGVC was changing the HH rate from 1:23 to 1:25.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2008)

KathyA said:


> That's not true.  I am a member of The Hilton Club.  The new property will be an HGVC property but only Owners at the 57th Street property will be able to book into that resort until 44 days before the check-in date for the stay.  That even includes members of The Hilton Club--they will only be able to book into the 57th Street property 44 days before checkin.


I'm not questioning your info, but until it opens we'll just have to wait and see. With only the West 57th owners being able to reserve more than 44 days before checkin, it sounds much more like the Hilton Club than a HGVC. (which allows open season at 9 months for every other HGVC resort).  But if the owners at the other NYC Hilton Club can't reserve earlier than regular HGVC members, you sure could be right.


----------



## DCBob (May 11, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> I'm not questioning your info, but until it opens we'll just have to wait and see. With only the West 57th owners being able to reserve more than 44 days before checkin, it sounds much more like the Hilton Club than a HGVC. (which allows open season at 9 months for every other HGVC resort).  But if the owners at the other NYC Hilton Club can't reserve earlier than regular HGVC members, you sure could be right.



The information is correct - it was published in the HGVC Disclosure Statement dated August 2007.  The 45-day rule applies to all "Home Resort Reservations."   However, this reservation category applies exclusively to the West 57th Street Vacation Suites.  "Home Resort Reservations" are only those made at the resort at which a member has an ownership interest.  The window begins 9 months prior to the check out date and ends 45 days in advance of the check out date.  

By the way, I am an owner at both the Hilton Club New York (not an HGVC property) and the West 57th Street by Hilton Club (an HGVC property with special rules).  I bought a Studio Plus (one Gold week) in June 2007 at West 57th Street at price well below the current offering price and also received an additional 3,750 ClubPoints as a bonus.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 25, 2011)

*We Are Hilton Club Owners And Love It*

We have been Hilton Club owners since it was founded in 2001 and LOVE it.  Would highly recommend this timeshare to anyone.  The MF are average but the Hilton offers its owners alot more than other timeshares:  free daily continental breakfasts in the owners lounge, free pre dinner cocktails and horsdourves, free coffee, tea, bottled water all day.  

We have never ever had a problem booking a room even booking the room the night before we want to visit the city.  The staff are always courteous and helpful and go out of their way to make you feel well treated.

If you are thinking of buying into Hilton - We highly recommend it - If you don't use your points you can transfer them to Hilton Honors and take advantage of the HGVC resorts which is fantastic and your points to not expire unlike RCI points.    Please feel free to email us if you have any questions.





stevens397 said:


> Bump
> 
> Are there really no Hilton Club members on this site???


----------



## amisco (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hilton Club NY*

We have been members of the Hilton Club NY for three years.  It is my favorite timeshare.  We are always treated well by the team, the location is exceptional for most NY activities.  We always look forward to our annual Theatre Week in NYC...  The MFs are higher than any other timeshare..but you get what you pay for here.  

I have toured the W57th location but it does not have either the privacy or features of the Hilton Club NY... I think that the MFs there will go significantly up when the developer sells out.

I have stayed at the Manhattan Club... dated property...but o.k.  I hear bad things about their management and costs.

If you want to buy in NY... I strongly recommend the Hilton Club NY... 

Have fun.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bluestar and amisco, you are resurrecting a long dead 2008 thread.
If there's anything new and useful to say about HC-NY, a new thread might help.


----------

